# Movies coming or showing at threatres



## charlotta (May 29, 2015)

I enjoy going to the movies as well as watching netflix.  A small group of us go every weekend that a movie we will enjoy is playing.  Aloha and 5 Flights up are 2 we are planning on seeing so.  Love and Mercy is another.  We don't always just go see  happy go lucky movies, but bc some of my friends need to escape the home drama, we tend to try to see all of these.


----------



## charlotta (May 30, 2015)

One is never too old for "eye candy".  So  all of you ladies get dolled up and go see Bradley Cooper in the new movie, Aloha.


----------



## oldman (May 31, 2015)

My wife and I enjoy going to the movies once a month. Of course, she prefers 'chic' movies while I like action or drama. No horror, but maybe a good rated comedy movie is also on our "A" list. I like Morgan Freeman, so I have "5 Flights Up" on my list. I also want to see "Spy." I think Melissa McCarthy is hilarious.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2015)

charlotta said:


> I enjoy going to the movies as well as watching netflix.  A small group of us go every weekend that a movie we will enjoy is playing.  Aloha and 5 Flights up are 2 we are planning on seeing so.  Love and Mercy is another.  We don't always just go see  happy go lucky movies, but bc some of my friends need to escape the home drama, we tend to try to see all of these.



Now I am thinking if I had a group to go to the movies with I might actually enjoy going now and then. I certainly enjoy snacking at the movies. It's just that I am fidgety; have a hard time sitting still for that long. Also, when a film begins to drag, I lose interest. The worst part is it is SO LOUD!
Maybe just being in good company will make it all worth it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 2, 2015)

I love going to the cinema.  Haven't seen anything good on offer just now though. And I have a habit of bringing some chocolate to the movies.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm like you RadishRose, I get fidgety so Id rather see a movie at home where I can pause it, etc.

just rented "Still Alice" last week on Demand.   I had to pause it many times because I was in tears.


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

LynnD said:


> I'm like you RadishRose, I get fidgety so Id rather see a movie at home where I can pause it, etc.
> 
> just rented "Still Alice" last week on Demand.   I had to pause it many times because I was in tears.



I get fidgety at home but somehow concentrate better in the cinema, I saw "Still Alice" in the cinema with my daughters a while back and we all were in tears, an excellent film I thought.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

I usually only go to the movies if I'm taking a grandson, tney actually make some pretty good films for kids.  I think they put in a little humor so the adults enjoy it also.

I'm thinking about getting the book, "Still Alice" I liked the movie so much.


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

LynnD said:


> I usually only go to the movies if I'm taking a grandson, tney actually make some pretty good films for kids.  I think they put in a little humor so the adults enjoy it also.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the book, "Still Alice" I liked the movie so much.



Yes the book should be an interesting read, Julianne Moore did a lot of research for the part, an excellent actress in my opinion.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

I agree!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 2, 2015)

I haven't seen Still Alice yet as I didn't want to watch it at the cinema.  Just the trailer for it made me cry and I hate crying too much in public, even though I doubt anyone would really be paying attention to me.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 2, 2015)

It's a very good movie, Ameriscot.  Can you rent it where you live?


----------



## Glinda (Jun 2, 2015)

I too saw Still Alice.  Excellent.  This was the first time I had seen Julianne Moore in a major role.  Brilliant performance.  The subject matter is indeed sad but well worth seeing because I learned more about this wretched disease.


----------



## charlotta (Jun 2, 2015)

Join us. You would be welcome. If it gets dull,slip out to the bathroom.  We always try to get there early enough to sit behind the rails, so we can slip out of our sandals and prop our feet elevated if needed.


----------



## Susie (Jun 3, 2015)

oldman said:


> My wife and I enjoy going to the movies once a month. Of course, she prefers 'chic' movies while I like action or drama. No horror, but maybe a good rated comedy movie is also on our "A" list. I like Morgan Freeman, so I have "5 Flights Up" on my list. I also want to see "Spy." I think Melissa McCarthy is hilarious.


Treated granddaughter to a movie yesterday.
Chose "SPY' because I'd seen the funny lady 'M. Mc. in a movie on TV the week before and had laughed and laughed.
Yes, M. Mc. was funny, but the rest was 'unfunny' (Violence, constant swearing--the f--- word throughout the movie.)
Never again will I see a movie without checking first on the internet!
(Granddaughter couldn't believe it, sat with eyes glued to screen, never moving once!!!)


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 4, 2015)

LynnD said:


> It's a very good movie, Ameriscot.  Can you rent it where you live?



No rentals here as the only shop closed ages ago.  We'll wait for it on Netflix or on Amazon Prime.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

Our video rental shops have closed also...here anyway.  We have something called Redbox now or if you have ON Demand on your Cable you can rent from there ....redbox is cheaper but I rented it on my TV for $6.00.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 4, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Our video rental shops have closed also...here anyway.  We have something called Redbox now or if you have ON Demand on your Cable you can rent from there ....redbox is cheaper but I rented it on my TV for $6.00.



No cable where I live.  We had satellite but quit Sky.  So we have Netflix (US and UK) and Amazon Prime video.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 4, 2015)

Our video store closed down years ago too, even in this huge city nobody rents anymore. Netflix is my site of choice.  Just finished watching Drop Dead Diva TV series on it and got completely immersed, so much fun - there is still one last season out there that I hope will come on.  

Also just saw Gone Girl on Netflix -- also riveting, but rather dark.  

No more going to the theater for movies for me, just too pricy now and I really need breaks during a movie - my attention span isn't what it used to be.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> No cable where I live.  We had satellite but quit Sky.  So we have Netflix (US and UK) and Amazon Prime video.




I have those 2 also and love them, I think sometimes of cancelling Netflix since I pay for that and Amazon prime has almost everything Netflix has...at least that I watch or would watch.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 5, 2015)

This is not my movie season...   I start around October and go through February..  that way I see most of the Oscar films..  Last year I saw 7 out of 8.   It makes watching the Oscars more enjoyable when you know what they are crowing about.  Plus I like to try to guess what will win based on my preferences.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 5, 2015)

I very much still enjoy going to the movie theater for summer block busters as I enjoy the action, sci-fi adventure fare on the big screen, I reserve the more complex mentally stimulating movies for the comfort of home unless it's just something one of my movie groups is going to see at one of the indie theaters then I might sign up to go see it with them, like I did when they went to see "The Imitation Game."  

So far, there hasn't really been much I've wanted to rush out to see just yet, I did see The Avengers, I could have waited for the DVD, but, I am very much looking forward to seeing the mind numbing Jurassic Park, which will be in theaters weekend after this one and I am very excited to go see that.  So are several other people I was surprised to find out are wanting to see it.  It made me giggle, actually we both giggled with delight, when this one 80 year old lady I know told me she was very much looking forward to seeing it as she very much enjoyed the first one as well.


----------



## Temperance (Jun 6, 2015)

Like you April, looking forward to the new Jurassic Park movie coming out.  Saw San Andreas recently and thought it was well done.  Special effects were terrific.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Our video store closed down years ago too, even in this huge city nobody rents anymore. Netflix is my site of choice.  Just finished watching Drop Dead Diva TV series on it and got completely immersed, so much fun - there is still one last season out there that I hope will come on.
> 
> Also just saw Gone Girl on Netflix -- also riveting, but rather dark.
> 
> No more going to the theater for movies for me, just too pricy now and I really need breaks during a movie - my attention span isn't what it used to be.



I enjoyed reading Gone Girl.  I'll check on Netflix for the film.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

LynnD said:


> I have those 2 also and love them, I think sometimes of cancelling Netflix since I pay for that and Amazon prime has almost everything Netflix has...at least that I watch or would watch.



The only reason we got Amazon Prime UK is it's the only way to watch my series 'Outlander'. Geeky husband has us on Netflix US right now which has more variety than Netflix UK but we can switch back.  I think it's only £5.99/month.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> The only reason we got Amazon Prime UK is it's the only way to watch my series 'Outlander'. Geeky husband has us on Netflix US right now which has more variety than Netflix UK but we can switch back.  I think it's only £5.99/month.




I just love Amazon Prime anyway, the video is just a bonus.   It's so easy to order the grandsons gifts for all occasions on there and not pay shipping and it gets there in 2 days.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

LynnD said:


> I just love Amazon Prime anyway, the video is just a bonus.   It's so easy to order the grandsons gifts for all occasions on there and not pay shipping and it gets there in 2 days.



The free shipping is great!  We save a bundle.  

I also have a US Amazon account and send gifts to grandkids over there.  No free shipping though.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> The free shipping is great!  We save a bundle.
> 
> I also have a US Amazon account and send gifts to grandkids over there.  No free shipping though.



But its still probably cheaper than buying something at a store and shipping it yourself.  Before Amazon. Prime that's what I did and sometimes the shipping cost more than the toy, it was ridiculous.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 6, 2015)

LynnD said:


> But its still probably cheaper than buying something at a store and shipping it yourself.  Before Amazon. Prime that's what I did and sometimes the shipping cost more than the toy, it was ridiculous.



Shipping anything UK to US costs a small fortune!  I've always ordered their gifts online as I was here in the UK before I became a granny.


----------

